#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κατανομή δαπανών θέρμανσης με ωρομέτρηση

## atanasio

Συναδελφοι,καποιος να μου εξηγησει πως και γιατι προσδιοριζεται ενα % φιξ πληρωμης σε αυτονομη θερμανση περα της ωρομετρησης?

----------


## Xάρης

Διότι αν κάποιος έχει κλειστό το διαμέρισμά του ή εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν λειτουργεί τη θέρμανση, οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερες θερμικές απώλειες τα όμορα διαμερίσματα με αποτέλεσμα αυτά να λειτουργούν περισσότερες ώρες τη θέρμανση και να καταναλώνουν περισσότερο καύσιμο.

Για όλη τη σχετική νομοθεσία, δες *ΕΔΩ*.

Ειδικότερα, διάβασε το *ΠΔ /1985 (ΦΕΚ 631/Δ'/07.11.1985)* που αφορά τον τεχνικό κανονισμό για τον τρόπο κατανομής των δαπανών θέρμανσης σε κτίρια που περιλαμβάνουν περισσότερες της μιας ιδιοκτησίες.
Στην §2.2.3 θα βρεις την απάντηση του νομοθέτη στο ερώτημά σου.

----------

TakisX.

----------


## GPER

Για κάθε ιδιοκτησία υπολογίζεται ένας συντελεστής παραμένουσας επιβάρυνσης fi και όχι ένα "φιξ %", ο οποίος υπεισέρχεται στον τύπο υπολογισμού του ΠΔ για την επιβάρυνση της κάθε ιδιοκτησίας είτε έχει είτε δεν έχει λειτουργήσει τη θέρμανση.
Αυτό ισχύει σαν "πάγιο" δεδομένου ότι έχει γίνει η αρχική εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης (λέβητας, δίκτυα σωληνώσεων κ.λ.π) και μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή το θελήσει ο ιδιοκτήτης να τη χρησιμοποιήσει

----------

